# Grinding noise



## cokm4n (Aug 24, 2011)

Anybody else have this issue, it seems that sometimes my tablet makes some king of internal mechanical/grinding-like noise. I don't know if it's coming from the speaker or elsewhere? I also don't know if this is the same kind of sound problems other people have been talking about or not.
Any help would be appreciated.

Apologies if this is a re-post of an existing issue, I just wasn't sure if this was unique or not.

Thanks!


----------



## Shad0wguy (Oct 17, 2011)

I've never heard of that before. The only moving part on the touchpad is the vibration motor, which is located towards the bottom of the touchpad to the right of the center button when holding in portrait.


----------



## xixix (Aug 23, 2011)

Are you talking about the noise from speakers when music is playing with the screen turn off ? That's a known issue!


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes I have had it. I had it on my old tp I found it happend when I turned the volume up or down when no sound was playing. To be honist I payed.it no mind. I have not notised it with my new tp though


----------



## cokm4n (Aug 24, 2011)

yea, I usually have my speakers on mute, so I don't think it's the same noise as others have reported.
It'll happen sometimes as I browse the web or other casual use tasks.


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

If I remember right I also had it putting it in to standby also


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

There are no moving parts, other than the vibrator. I can't imagine what it would be.


----------



## knattyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

I think my old tp still dose it and I am giving it to a dev when we get chance to organise it maybe they can take a look PS thank you for the idiots guide rev it helped me with the install props to you


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

I have the same issue its happening in both Android and WebOS


----------



## cokm4n (Aug 24, 2011)

I haven't used webos in a while, ill give it a shot later to see if it happens to me there too.
Nice to know it's not just me with this issue tho.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

But apparently we are too few to i guess get a fix for it?


----------



## wmsjr2012 (Sep 8, 2011)

Has anyone solved the sound problem when the screen goes out?


----------

